# Paradigm BASE weights.



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

Those look pretty cool. Interesting concept indeed!!!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Looks fantastic!. :thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Medichunter said:


> Those look pretty cool. Interesting concept indeed!!!





Northwest75 said:


> Looks fantastic!. :thumbs_up


Thanks guys. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

Im really liking that! Great work Joe!!!


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Price?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Sweet setup Joe. Your products are top notch.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Jared Les said:


> Price?


$89.99



alfabuck said:


> Sweet setup Joe. Your products are top notch.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



John,

Thanks for the kind words, this pic is just for you, I remember our discussion regarding the Am35 being too light for you.....it doesn't have to be any longer. :wink: 

The BASE weight is amazing on this bow !!


----------



## Medichunter (Oct 21, 2006)

How does it attach to the bow, and keep from moving around.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Medichunter said:


> How does it attach to the bow, and keep from moving around.


The *BASE* mounts with a threaded brass rod which will can through almost any hole or cut out in the riser, the rod is secured on each end with brass finishing nuts. Each weight has an embedded O-ring to prevent it from damaging your riser, the O-rings also offers additional grip as well as vibration reduction.

The *BASE* includes a handy case to store your unused weights or other archery accessories , also included are two brass finishing nuts, two wing nuts, two washers, and two brass rod lengths.

One length of brass rod is supplied for the use with all six weight discs, when using all six weight discs this rod will fit most bows with no need for cutting.

The second brass rod length is supplied to tune the *BASE *weight system to your specific needs.

Utilizing the second brass rod length is very simple, to make adjusting various weight scenarios easy we supply two wing nuts, these are a temporary securing system used during your testing and adjusting phase. When you factor in the number of weights used, with the numerous positions each weight can be placed on the rod ,the *BASE *affords dozens of possible total mass ,and mass placement options.

*Below is a photo of a mounting option location on a Hoyt.*










*Below is a mounting option utilizing Martins lower VEM location.*










*Temporarily mounting the BASE with wing nuts during your testing and adjusting phase. Through testing I found this bow balances and holds best for me with 3 weights on the left side, using only the smallest weight on the right side.*











*After you determine the number of weights you plan to use you simply mount one of the finishing nuts on the rod, pull the rod through the bow, tighten the wing nut on the opposite side, and mark the rod at the back of the wing nut.*










*After you have marked the rod remove the unit from the bow, remove the rod from the weights and cut the rod at your mark.*









*
Install the BASE to your bow with the brass finishing nuts, and begin enjoying better shooting.*









*


Dozens of possible total weight and weight location possibilities for ideal balance and control on the primary aiming axes. 

Below is the full complement of 6 weight discs with considerable left side bias.












The BASE with LO-CG technology offers outstanding function with a distinct new feel, another great option to better shooting.*


----------



## corey006 (Mar 7, 2003)

Your set-up looks great.

I tried something similar on my bow which is a little bit top heavy.

I used 2 brass weights below grip(similar to your weights) but it actually made the bow MORE top heavy....?

I guess it won't work on certain bows, depending on the deflex/reflex of the riser?

Still get top marks for innovation as the concept should work well on alot of bows.:wink::beer:


----------



## corey006 (Mar 7, 2003)

I played around with my weights some more....I move them up right underneath the grip. The bow was heavier but was more stable and balanced. I guess you just have to experiment where to put them to find a balance point.

Took my bow to the range and shot some broadheads out to 60 yards.


Was shooting better than previous night. Seemed to be able to hold steadier at longer ranges too.

I think you have a winning product for anyone with a top-heavy bow.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

corey006 said:


> Your set-up looks great.
> 
> I tried something similar on my bow which is a little bit top heavy.
> 
> ...



Corey,

Thanks for the kind words, we feel the BASE is pretty special and expect it to do well in 2010.

Riser design and weight location play a large part in the feel you will experience with the BASE. Mounting the BASE very low on a highly reflexed riser has a forward rocking effect at the grip axis, similar to a heavy high FOC stabilizer.

Try this experiment ....hold your bow out with your bow arm as if you were going to shoot it, with your other arm reach out and push down on the lower limb pocket as if you were placing a weight on it. Your bow will tilt forward giving you the impression that is "top heavy" when in fact you lowered the bows center of gravity.

The benefit of mounting the BASE to a highly reflexed bow is that generally it begins to work on the vertical axis and against torque..... in practical terms visualize a heavy high FOC stabilizer with a 45 degree down angle.

Other than its mass a front mounted stabilizer does very little to aid in stabilizing on the lateral axis (canting) unless of course its offset like our SOS or incorporates a down angle, the BASE is super effective in this area.

The BASE is also more efficient than front mounted stabilizers on the longitudinal axis ( forward and backward roll) for example a one pound BASE weight attached 10 inches below the grip axis is more efficient than a 10 inch stabilizer with a one pound weight at the end..This is accomplished by utilizing the riser as its mounting platform with no need for a mounting tube or rod. 

The BASE is not as effective on the vertical axis (torque)...however IMO in most cases torque is a variable the shooter can and should control, shooters should not attempt to remedy a torque problem by adding weight, instead of trying to fix a problem, doesn't it make sense to just avoid it to begin with?

If you were to get drunk every night and fall out of bed, would the solution be to sleep on the floor, or quit drinking? :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Away from the grip performance, matched with tight to the riser aesthetics and maneuverability provide for an unbeatable combination of performance and looks.*


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Pm's answered, Thank you.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry guys, I've been out of town for a couple days, all e-mails have been returned.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

eventually want to get a set. right now is not a good time. but when i can find a new job( a never ending hunt) i will most likly get a set.

need to add a little more weight to my alien.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> eventually want to get a set. right now is not a good time. but when i can find a new job( a never ending hunt) i will most likly get a set.
> 
> need to add a little more weight to my alien.


Saw,

Let me know when you're ready, Ill see what I can do to help a Mafia member. :thumbs_up

Joe


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Saw,
> 
> Let me know when you're ready, Ill see what I can do to help a Mafia member. :thumbs_up
> 
> Joe


i will


----------



## destinyseeker (Jun 22, 2007)

*weights*

I just got off the phone w/ Joe.Must say he had every answer to every question that I had.Great guy to deal with.I hadnt even seen the weight system.may have some more questionsWe will see how my new C.T.A. system works out first.Thanks Joe,good doing business


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Great post Joe!! and another great product. I look forward to adding the BASE weights to my 2010 Alien:zip: 

I really like the brass cap nuts they add a little extra class to the set up:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

JWT said:


> Great post Joe!! and another great product. I look forward to adding the BASE weights to my 2010 Alien:zip:
> 
> I really like the brass cap nuts they add a little extra class to the set up:wink:


I was waiting for the first comment regarding our brass ....hmm securing system.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

think other color options will be available later in the year?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

destinyseeker said:


> I just got off the phone w/ Joe.Must say he had every answer to every question that I had.Great guy to deal with.I hadnt even seen the weight system.may have some more questionsWe will see how my new C.T.A. system works out first.Thanks Joe,good doing business



*Thanks Steve, it was great chatting with you today, please let me know how things work out with the CTA.* 



sawtoothscream said:


> think other color options will be available later in the year?


*
Pretty good chance of that. :wink:*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

What's the price run on these?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *Thanks Steve, it was great chatting with you today, please let me know how things work out with the CTA.*
> 
> 
> *
> Pretty good chance of that. :wink:*


sick thanks.

i still have to get the cash to add the cta as well. damn i need a job


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

asa1485 said:


> What's the price run on these?


The *BASE* weight is $89.99.....it comes with 2 large, 2 medium, and 2 small weight discs, all with embedded *ISO*-rings (isolation rings), 2 brass finishing nuts, 2 brass threaded rods, 2 wing nuts, 2 washers, and a super nice carrying and storage case.

*Get your bow on **BASE* !! ......coming September 1st.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> sick thanks.
> 
> i still have to get the cash to add the cta as well. damn i need a job


What color are you looking for?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> What color are you looking for?


i think it will be sick to have some neon green and some black. so it would match my bow.

be sick alien colors.

but again it will be a while:sad: ive been trying to buy a cta for months now. damn college drains ya.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

The neon colors look really sharp. :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

I am quite anxious to try these... Ive been looking for something similar to this, but smaller, but I guess in this case, I can sacrifice size for good functionality.

B~


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> I am quite anxious to try these... Ive been looking for something similar to this, but smaller, but I guess in this case, I can sacrifice size for good functionality.
> 
> B~



Sometimes size does matter :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> The neon colors look really sharp. :wink:


o love neon colors on the aliens. every thing on my bow is neon green or black. so a green and black weights would look good.


also did your colored bands ever work for the cta???? we talked and i asked if you would be able to put neon green bands on a black cta. you said you were experiementing with colored bands. thanks. i need to add one of those things and see if it really makes as big of a difference as everyone says. plus they look sick:wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> o love neon colors on the aliens. every thing on my bow is neon green or black. so a green and black weights would look good.
> 
> 
> also did your colored bands ever work for the cta???? we talked and i asked if you would be able to put neon green bands on a black cta. you said you were experiementing with colored bands. thanks. i need to add one of those things and see if it really makes as big of a difference as everyone says. plus they look sick:wink:



We will most likely add UFO bands to the CTA for 2010. :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> We will most likely add UFO bands to the CTA for 2010. :wink:


nice man. all my college books are paid for ( thank god), just have to buy my hunting license and after that im saving for that cta. so im guessing i should have one in about a month if im lucky maybe a little longer.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> nice man. all my college books are paid for ( thank god), just have to buy my hunting license and after that im saving for that cta. so im guessing i should have one in about a month if im lucky maybe a little longer.


*You certainly have your priorities in order, education is far more important than any archery product could ever be. kudos to you.* :thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> *You certainly have your priorities in order, education is far more important than any archery product could ever be. kudos to you.* :thumbs_up


it makes me depressed when i think i just spent over $700 on booksukey:

it better pay off in the end.

anyways ill let you know when im ready for that cta.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> it makes me depressed when i think i just spent over $700 on booksukey:
> 
> it better pay off in the end.
> 
> anyways ill let you know when im ready for that cta.


WOW $700 for books ! ....and folks think bows are over priced.:wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> WOW $700 for books ! ....and folks think bows are over priced.:wink:


and thats at my cheap communty college im afriad to see what im going to be paying after these 2 years. engineering cost to much.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> and thats at my cheap communty college im afriad to see what im going to be paying after these 2 years. *engineering cost to much*.


But it sure pays well.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> But it sure pays well.


god i hope so.

anyways we will talk about that cta in the future. thanks for answering all my questions. keep up the amazing work and technology advancments. cant wait to see what else you have in store for us in the future. seems like everything you make is one of a kind


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

sweet idea a have the bad habit of tilting my bow when i put my quiver on this should help, i hope in win the one for the contest.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

urban104 said:


> sweet idea a have the bad habit of tilting my bow when i put my quiver on this should help, i hope in win the one for the contest.


Good luck in the contest, if you don't win we will be more than willing to sell you a set.


----------



## urban104 (Apr 13, 2009)

and ill be more than willing to buy one once i pay off my $1,500 in school expenses this semester


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

urban104 said:


> and ill be more than willing to buy one once i pay off my $1,500 in school expenses this semester


$1,500...... Ouch !!


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

One of the colors we're going to add is textured rust. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

That's Purdy. :wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

urban104 said:


> and ill be more than willing to buy one once i pay off my $1,500 in school expenses this semester


dsnt school suck????? i just started and i almost have $3000 to pay in my first semester


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

sawtoothscream said:


> dsnt school suck????? i just started and i almost have $3000 to pay in my first semester


A little investment now goes a long way, If you don't go to school you'll pay for it the rest of life's semesters :wink:.


----------



## thevolkp (Jan 31, 2009)

Joe,

As you might remember I have the SOS with the DEAD weight. I am currently using all 22 ozs of it. Is the BASE a complement of the SOS or does one not necessarily need a stab with it?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

thevolkp said:


> Joe,
> 
> As you might remember I have the SOS with the DEAD weight. I am currently using all 22 ozs of it. Is the BASE a complement of the SOS or does one not necessarily need a stab with it?



keith,


The BASE can be used in conjunction with a front mounted stabilizer, or alone as its own stabilizer.

Adding the BASE is a great way to lower your bows center or gravity, while offering another tool to adjust total bow mass as well as forward and lateral balance.

As you know the SOS offers an infinite amount of adjustment possibilities, using the SOS in conjunction with the BASE offers another dimension to bow balance and the shooters ability to hold on target.

In your case you're choosing to utilize all 22 ounces of the SOS, adding the BASE would allow you the option to keep your total bow mass the same, while lowering your bows COG. You could for example remove the 8.5 ounce DEAD weight and replace it with 8-9 ounces of BASE weight.... total bow mass remains the same, bow balance and hold for the shooter has completely changed.

From an anecdotal perspective one of my current bows is a Hoyt am35, great little bow but is just too light for my shooting dynamics. I usually shoot with a heavy adjustable front sight, extended 10 inches or so from the bow, this produces a front/top heavy feel that does not bode well for my shooting style, adding a front stabilizer only exacerbates the problem for me. 

I desire to add weight to the bow, but not in the form of a front mounted stabilizer, adding weight to the lower section of the riser gives me the total mass weight I'm looking for, without the forward "front heavy" feel common with todays long reflexed riser, parallel limbed bows.

Many folks mistakenly believe a stabilizer must extend away from the bow to be effective, apples to apples comparisons are measured from the grip axis in every direction.... 360 degrees, *not distance away from the riser*.

Another common mistake folks make is not realizing how many "stabilizers" are actually on their bow. My heavy front mounted sight extended 10 inches away from the grip is a "stabilizer" which doubles as an aiming device, for practical purposes you could remove the word sure-loc or Sword, and replace it Paradigm or doinker. :wink:

There is no real difference in mounting an aluminum tube with a weight attached to its end, or a dovetail rod with a housing at its end, the bow only knows weight and its location, not what the product looks like or is designed to do. 

You may find for hunting you would like to use the short section of SOS with no weights, placing all your desired weight on the riser with the BASE, staggering the BASE weight discs to balance your quiver, sight etc.

The BASE offers a new PARADIGM to shooters looking for just the right mass weight, coupled with infinite weight location possibilities and a lowered COG.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

For the big guys, lots of weight and lateral bias.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Wow. Is that 27.5 ounces on one side?. Very versatile. Thumbs up.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> Wow. Is that 27.5 ounces on one side?. Very versatile. Thumbs up.


Not for the weak of heart, or arms. :wink:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Not for the weak of heart, or arms. :wink:


My guns can handle that!. :wink:


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Simon, 

On my alpha 35 I can handle all 22 ounces of BASE or more, My mystic is too heavy to add a whole lot of weight, but it makes for a good photo op to demonstrate the versatility of the BASE.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

ParadigmArchery said:


> Simon,
> 
> On my alpha 35 I can handle all 22 ounces of BASE or more, My mystic is too heavy to add a whole lot of weight, but it makes for a good photo op to demonstrate the versatility of the BASE.


Versatility. I love it!. Being able to adapt to different weight bows. being able to find the "SWEET" spot for balance is Vital.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Northwest75 said:


> Versatility. I love it!. Being able to adapt to different weight bows. being able to find the "SWEET" spot for balance is Vital.



We pride ourselves with products engineered for the ultimate in function and versatility.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

*Thanks go to everyone reading this thread who also entered our BASE contest giveaway. *


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

How much, and where can I get a set?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> How much, and where can I get a set?


PM sent.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Shmittey (Mar 29, 2009)

Lets bring this up top. 

Looking forward to giving these the test.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump This Up To The Top Too. :darkbeer:


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Any problems mounting to a Mathews?

Where can prices be found? Nothing on the web site.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

TN ARCHER said:


> Any problems mounting to a Mathews?
> 
> Where can prices be found? Nothing on the web site.


Pm ParadigmArchery on here. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Folks, if your worried or have issues with balance, Noise and or Vibration. Paradigm Archery Products can alleviate those issues for you. So all you'll have to worry about is the X ring or the Vital Shots!.


----------



## xringbob (Oct 30, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Bump Up.


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Simon. :thumbs_up


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Joe.


----------

